# news of the world



## escorial (Dec 7, 2014)

mad world
disney world
wonderful world

my world
your world
our world

world war
world peace
world order

crazy world
cruel world
small world


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 7, 2014)

Crazy cool word play...Peace always...Julia


----------



## escorial (Dec 7, 2014)

bit of fun Firemajic..cheers


----------



## rcallaci (Dec 7, 2014)

This piece reminded of the movie it's a mad mad mad world... wordplay mastery


my warmest
bob


----------



## escorial (Dec 7, 2014)

shuks's...rcallaci...ta... dude


----------



## tinacrabapple (Dec 7, 2014)

Like it!


----------



## escorial (Dec 8, 2014)

thanks tinacabapple


----------



## docshoog (Dec 8, 2014)

Strange world.


----------



## escorial (Dec 8, 2014)

sure is docshoog..hi


----------



## Nellie (Dec 8, 2014)

Well, in my small, strange, mad world, this is wonderful news. Nice!


----------



## aj47 (Dec 8, 2014)

I thought I had commented on this previously ... 

You amaze me.  Such complexity in something that looks simple.  It's like you take the essential words and combine them alchemically to create something strong and beautiful.


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (Dec 9, 2014)

It's like a whirlwind of words, very interesting. I will definitely explore this kind of wordplay.
Nice work.


----------



## madlaxer (Dec 10, 2014)

it can be a cruel world  i liked it


----------



## escorial (Dec 12, 2014)

thanx Nellie..nice to be nice kidda

kind words astroannie..ta

bsp..look forward to reading your work dude

madlaxer...cheers


----------



## linwish (Dec 18, 2014)

fucking funny lol !!!


----------



## escorial (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks linwish... replying to threads never has profanity on here dude..look forward to reading your work dude.


----------



## Terry D (Dec 18, 2014)

I was fascinated by how the effect of the poem can be changed dramatically by the order in which the lines are arranged. That's the case with all writing, I know, but this piece is like a set of Leggo blocks.

As written:

mad world
disney world
wonderful world

Completely different (to me anyway) but just as effective (in a different way) as:

disney world
wonderful world
mad world

This reconfiguration for multiple meanings continues throughout the entire poem. Genius! =D>


----------



## escorial (Dec 18, 2014)

deffo..TerryD..that is what really appeals to me about the simplistic approach..thankyou man


----------

